# MEXICO CITY | Downtown & Be Grand Reforma | 199m | 653ft | 50 fl | U/C



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Fuente: El desarrollador



mecanico242 said:


> francamente la fachada me está gustando bastante, este edificio me parece que será el favorito de muchos, incluyéndome


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Midcentury looking. I guess that's alright seeing as Mexico City already has its fair share of architecturally interesting towers.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

199m and 50 floors









La Fragua - Be Gran Reforma WSP MX


WSP participa en diseño estructural de Be Grand Reforma en Ciudad de México.




www.wsp.com










Downtown & Be Grand Reforma - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Huge building, especially when seen from the side.


----------

